# New Heresy FB Page



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok folks, after a long break from Facebook, Heresy-Online is making a social media comeback. We are currently trying to get the feed from the site sorted out so it may take a few days to get it up to full swing, but in the meantime if you lovely people could head over and give the page a like, or even a share, that would be greatly appreciated by the staff, and hopefully it will have a knock-on effect in improving site traffic.

So head over to http://fb.me/HeresyOnline, and do the clicky thing.

Thanks.:victory:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I shall share it with all my friends especially those who do not war game but keep sending me candy crush or gambling invites!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW! Just checked the FB pages out. Not much going on there? 

.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> WOW! Just checked the FB pages out. Not much going on there?
> 
> .


Reflective of the site in general. Also, the site owners never bothered their bollox helping me link the site to fb. I know fb has pretty much done away with supporting RSS feeds, but despite several requests, they never got back to me one way or the other.


----------



## Future_Wizzard (Jan 22, 2019)

A non-believer in the Facebook here. Forums are much better for keep track of project logs IMO, not to mention the community aspect, where as to me Facebook groups seem like a convention hall where you just keep bumping into people with similar interests but never really finding the time to have a good old chat and get to know someone. 



Or maybe I'm just old.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Future_Wizzard said:


> Or maybe I'm just old.


This. As am I. 

Unfortunately there's a direct correlation between the growth of fb groups and the decline of forums of all kinds.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

At least the shiny veneer is finally coming off FB? TBH, I think Heresy will be fine in the long run if we all just keep talking


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I am guilty. I only come on here once (if that) a week. I shall endeavour to get back into full swing from now on! :wink2::wink2:

.


----------



## Dado-marine (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice, i share your FB


----------

